

We are more rational than those who nudge us - hownottowrite
http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/we-are-more-rational-than-those-who-nudge-us/

======
RV86
Highly relevant in tech, too, in terms of interpreting user feedback: "A
culture that believes its citizens are not reliably competent thinkers will
treat those citizens differently to one that respects their reflective
autonomy. Which kind of culture do we want to be? And we do have a choice.
Because it turns out that the modern vision of compromised rationality is more
open to challenge than many of its followers accept."

